# Keyhole jig



## Karri_B (Jan 10, 2022)

Hello fellow lignophiles…

I have recently purchased a key hole cutting bit and wood like your input on using it…everything I’ve seen online so far, has people making jigs for trim routers or a router table. I am tool poor, and do not have either of these things. The information from the website I bought the bit from, advised that if you weren’t using a table, that you should use a variable speed router, which I have. However, it doesn’t work with the router guide that I have. 
Because the base for that variable speed router is quite large, I don’t know how well a jig would work, especially on the smaller things. 

how important is using a lower speed? 

Can I skip making a jig and just use the guide on my slightly smaller single speed craftsman? 
I’m running a little scrap poor lately, meaning that I didn’t have the luxury of learning this through the trial and error method…

appreciate everyone here, and am grateful for everything y’all have so willingly shared…❤

oh and in case you were wondering…


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

This is a guide I use, it would likely work with your smaller router, I use it with a single speed router.


Keyhole Slot Guide


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Can you show us the bit you have or the brand/model of it ?

I personally like the long horizontal groove - a board clamped to the project will help keep the slot straight. (as with any new tool, practice-practice-practice to see what you can do with it).









I used to make a lot of military plaques and this was my standard method for the slot.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

If I recall, you need to drill a starter hole to allow the bit an easier path and to make an access hole for your mounting screw.
This also allows you to preset the depth of the bit to start making the keyhole when it enters the hole, a safer, easier method.
It's been a while sine I've used one so going from memory.
here's a bunch of ways to make the jigs. You want a double sided guide to prevent the slot from wandering all over:


https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=How+to+use+a+keyhole+router+biy








No jig, just a straight edge on one side. but not the best method and requires total concentration.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Karri_B said:


> I’m running a little scrap poor lately, meaning that I didn’t have the luxury of learning this through the trial and error method…


Building sites will have piles of scrap wood, which typically a carpenter will offer all you want for free. I know because I've done it for firewood kindling.
It ends up in their dumpster, so they are happy to help a "scrap poor" person out.
Shipping pallets are often free near industrial streets.
Box stores may have "unsaleable" odds and ends they can give you after talking with the lumber dept manager.
Get there near closing time and ask the fork lift driver if there's and scrap wood. My son drives fork lift for our local Home Depot at night, he knows all their secrets.


----------

